# Universal 640, steering issue



## Snipley (Oct 31, 2017)

I just purchased this Universal 640 4wd, which i think is the same as Long 610 and same steering system as 460. The power steering is very choppy, studers when turning. its very easy then when turning gets difficult then easy again. Just wondering where I should look first, the pump, cylinder or the the unit in the column? Any info or insite would be great.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the hydraulic steering is the same as the Long 460 or 610 there is a replaceable hydraulic steering fluid filter in the system.

It is inside the steering fluid tank under the cap on the top of tube that runs up from from the bottom banjo fitting.

The hydraulic ram on the tie rod also tends to collect wear material and may need to be disassembled and cleaned. If there are rough scuff or rust pits from water collecting in that cylinder, the damaged parts will need to be replaced.


----------



## Snipley (Oct 31, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> If the hydraulic steering is the same as the Long 460 or 610 there is a replaceable hydraulic steering fluid filter in the system.
> 
> It is inside the steering fluid tank under the cap on the top of tube that runs up from from the bottom banjo fitting.
> 
> The hydraulic ram on the tie rod also tends to collect wear material and may need to be disassembled and cleaned. If there are rough scuff or rust pits from water collecting in that cylinder, the damaged parts will need to be replaced.




Great thanks, I did clean the filter in the tank. I will look into the hyd cylinder.


----------

